# installation gentoo basissystem

## henrynick

System:  ibm thinkpad 600x

erste Installation von gentoo (stage1)

Install.punkt: gentoo basis system

Hallo,

ich hänge gerade bei der Basisinstallation. Im Moment stehe ich beim Punkt 'Konfiguration der USE-Variable'

Im Handbuch steht hier eine Anweisung 

-->

Befehlsauflistung 5: Verfügbare USE Flags anschauen 

# less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc 

<--

Wenn ich das ausführe erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

-->

less /usr/portage/profiles/use.des No such file or directory

<--

Damit funktioniert das sich eigentlich anschließende bootstrapping auch nicht. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wo ich da einen Fehler gemacht habe?

Gruß,

henrynick

----------

## musv

Hast du denn schon das emerge rsync gemacht? Und wie siehts mit env-update aus? source /etc/profiles?

Um das Basissystem zu installieren brauchst du im übrigen nicht unbedingt diese Datei. Die USE-Flags kannst auch so in die make.conf eintragen. Anleitungen zu den USE-Flags gibts hier und hier.

Und falls du ein paar USE-Flags vergißt, kannst du die später immernoch ergänzen. Das System läuft deswegen trotzdem.[/b]

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

es gibt dort auch einen link zu einer seite, wo diese aufgelistet sind.

ciao

----------

## henrynick

Tja - das ist ein wenig undurchsichtig. 

Bei 'emerge sync' gibt es eine Fehlermeldung. 

Bei 'emerg-webrsync' kommt die Meldung 

-->

fetching most recent snapshot

<--

Das 'env-update' führt er ohne Meldung oder Beschwerde aus. Wenn ich das mit dem 'USE' überspringe und versuche das folgende auszuführen

-->

Befehlsauflistung 11: Bootstrappen des Systems 

# cd /usr/portage

# scripts/bootstrap.sh

<-- 

meldet er nur das

-->

bash:  scripts/bootstrap.sh: No such file or directory

<---

Ich werde mir die beiden links zu Gemüte führen und sehen, was man da noch so machen kann. Inzwischen bin ich für jede ANregung dankbar.

Gruß,

henrynick

----------

## toskala

du brauchst schon netzwerk das funktioniert um emerge sync auszuführen. bootstrappen kannst du erst _nachdem_ du einen kompletten portage-tree hast.

hast du denn ein netzwerk das geht?

wobei das alles was wir hier machen, wirklich in der anleitung steht.

bitte prüfe ob du eine funktionierende verbindung ins internet hast, inklusive namensauflösung, falls dem nicht vollständig der fall sein sollte, kümmer dich zuerst darum.

dann wirds auch mit dem portage klappen.

----------

## henrynick

hallo,

das mit dem Netzwerk sollte eigentlich erledigt sein. Zumindest kam ich bis zum Punkt 'chroot' im handbuch über 'links' ohne Problem ins Internet (die Stagedatei habe ich ja von dort geladen). 

Allerdings ... ich habe gerade mal versucht 'links' aufzurufen ... da gibt es eine Fehlermeldung --> Comman not found.

Ja wie jetzt - wieso geht das nicht mehr?[/b]

----------

## toskala

"sollte" ist im it-bereich immer ganz schlimm.

also, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass networking go ist, dann poste bitte mal die fehlermeldung (und damit meine ich _genau_ die fehlermeldung) welche ein

```
emerge rsync
```

produziert.

----------

## henrynick

Hallo,

also für heut mach ich erstmal Schluß - ich habe gerade versucht 'ifconfig' aufzurufen und die Meldung ' command not found' erhalten. ' :Confused: '

Ich versuche es morgen es nochmal und gebe hier dann eine kurze Rückinfo.

Danke für die Unterstützung.

Gruß,

henrynick[/b]

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Also wenn man alle deine Beiträge als ganzes liest kommt man drauf wo dein Problem liegt  :Wink: 

...du sitzt hinter einem (Firmen)Proxy, diesen hast du bereits richtig via http_proxy konfiguriert - fein

... jetzt möchtest du über diesen Proxy einen emerge sync machen

emerge sync benutzt im Hintergrund aber rsync, was erstmal nichts mit einem HTTP-Proxy zu tun hat, aber...

kuckst du hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1282322#1282322

Die meisten (restriktiv) aufgesetzten Firmenproxy werden das nicht zulassen, aber mal Admin fragen ob er das freischalten kann kostet ja nichts.

Wenn ers ggf. freischaltet mußt du noch

RSYNC_PROXY="deinproxy.irgendwo.de:dein_proxyport"

setzen dann sollte es klappen.

Falls das nicht zum Erfolg führt bleibt nur der weg emerge-webrsync; geht genauso, ist eben nur nicht brandaktuell sondern ~0.5-1 Tage hinter dem aktuellen Stand her (man berichtige mich wenn der Wert nicht stimmt).

emerge 'packetname' benutzt dagegen http bzw. ftp, das sollte mittels http_proxy/ftp_proxy funktionieren.

HTH und viel Erfolg

T.

----------

## Sas

Wie man hier nachlesen kann, gibt es aber auch ein webrysnc-Skript, das einen aktuelleren Portage-Snapshot von Gentoo.de herunter lädt: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150949&highlight=emergewebrsyncde

----------

## think4urs11

danke, wieder was dazugelernt

hoffentlich finde ich die Info wieder sollte ich mal webrsync brauchen   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sas

Ich glaube, es existiert mittlerweile auch ein Artikel dazu auf Gentoo.de.

----------

## henrynick

Hallo,

bin wieder beim installieren und kurz vor dem Wechsel in die 'neue' Umgebung. Diesmal hat auch das mirrorselect geklappt und die Werte bei 'ifconfig' sehen auch ganz gut aus. Allerdings soll ich laut Handbuch noch folgendes machen:

-->

Einen Schritt müssen Sie noch machen, bevor Sie Ihre neue Umgebung betreten können. Das ist das Kopieren der DNS Informationen aus der /etc/resolv.conf in die Chroot Umgebung. Sie müssen diesen Schritt ausführen, um sicherzustellen, dass Ihr Netzwerk nach dem Betreten der Chroot Umgebung noch funktioniert. /etc/resolv.conf enthält die Nameserver für Ihr Netzwerk.

<--

Jetz habe ich mir die /etc/resolv.conf mal angeschaut - da steht nichts drin. Soll das so sein?

gruß,

henrynick

----------

## henrynick

... trotz leerer Datei mach ich mal weiter - ich habe dazu die Daten in der 

-->

/etc/pcmcia/network.opts

<--

entsprechend an meine Netzwerkvorgaben angepasst. Im Moment läuft gerade 'scripts/bootstrap.sh' - also scheint es diesmal besser zu funktionieren.

Gruß,

henrynick

----------

## mondauge

In der resolv.conf stehen eigentlich die nameserver drin, die für die Namensauflösung verwendet werden,  z.B. so:

```

domain homelinux.net

nameserver 216.223.224.7

```

Am besten verwendest du den Nameserver, den dir dein Internet Provider zur Verfügung stellt.

mondauge

----------

